# Right to Work Thread Finally closed !!!



## pjmurph2002 (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




They should close this stupid thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pjmurph2002 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


You must hate reading any opinion other than yours ,What a lousy way to live being a dependent on Government...

I hear north Korea is looking for more people to control.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I couldn't believe Dennis did that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I couldn't believe Dennis did that.


Me either


----------

